# Stenopelmatus sp. - Jerusalem cricket sexing



## Gnat (Apr 16, 2011)

does anyone know how to sex these guys? i got 3 this week, one looks to be a juvenile about 3/4" the other 2 are larger and close to adult. i havent been able to find any info on sexing them on the net. ive found some scientific info but nothing on sexual dimorphism or anything on sexing. can anyone direct me to papers or publications on these guys?


----------



## Pssh (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont know how the females lay eggs, but their "butts" will be different from the males since they need to lay. You should probably figure out how they lay, then investigate the general method in crickets/hoppers (as the genitals will probably, generally, be similar to other species that share that method.)


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 16, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I think males have larger heads than females.


----------



## Scythemantis (Apr 16, 2011)

I've heard that there's been zero success in breeding them in captivity...they may require soil thick with the roots of living grass and other plants, though that's just common speculation.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Apr 19, 2011)

there is no prominent visual cue to determine sex in these afaik.


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 20, 2011)

Wouldn't you know it, I went herping the other day and found myself a jerusalem cricket 

Here are pics just for the heck of it--enjoy!





































Don't worry, he/she is still alive:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 20, 2011)

^Nice detail pics of a great species, H.


----------



## What (Apr 20, 2011)

http://arthurevans.wordpress.com/2010/03/29/backyard-monsters-nope-just-jerusalem-crickets


			
				Dr. Art Evans said:
			
		

> Adult males are distinguished by a pair of small black hooks located between the cerci, a pair of short projections near the tip of the abdomen. Adult females have the short blades of their egg-laying tube or ovipositor located just beneath the cerci.
> 
> Sexually receptive males and virgin females drum their abdomens on the soil to attract species of their own kind. The drumming is audible nearly 60 feet away and is “heard” by special organs located near the bottom of each leg of the JC.
> 
> ...


Does that help?


----------



## Gnat (Apr 20, 2011)

What, that helps tremendously, thanks alot!! 

H. those are some great shots


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm guessing they'll have to be fattened up a lot because how do you monitor a cannibalistic, subterranean animal pairing?


----------

